# ##### WRUW Citizen - August 2022 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Throwback Monday (WWUW January 2017). I still have the Attesa, but I never wear it. The AS has been replaced by a dozen JDM siblings as you might know.


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC4000-59E


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

A fairly unique pair of watch brothers from 2009, a black one in great condition and a brown one well worn.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Kilovolt Loving that Perpetual calendar Great to see you branch out from strictly Chronographs

Still loving this Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc (Sep 9, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16799854


I have this one on a metal bracelet. It gets into my trade pile but I always pull back. It really is the perfect watch, 200 meters, solar, world time, 12/24.......


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Don't tell anyone you saw me wearing a dive watch.








It is titanium though, and from my birthyear (the watch is two months older).


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

My favorite on 8/1 with 8 years of battle scars!


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*BM8560-88XE*
Something lightweight, and light in color for a hot summer day


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

All the best for the coming month Guys and Gals...


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BU2020-29X


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New month, New bracelet for the Fugu NY-0111-11E...solid links, folded ends but very few bracelet options and not bad for $30 ebay special. Quite a bit of fiddling but good fit in the end.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

No, the trap is not original. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BJ7128-59E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My "Wedding Watch" : Signature Titanium Moon-phase Fly-back Chrono AV3013-54E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9050-53E


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Wearing the Pepsi Fugo on 6/2.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Gale force winds and a six metre swell at the moment. Don't think I'll be going out today


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

New suede strap


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this Attesa F100 CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ustinj (Feb 9, 2015)

Love this one, surprised it's not too common.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

BN00850-01E. Gotta love that wind and sea


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AO9003-08E


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0191-54L


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Been a while since I've posted here, hope everyone is ok


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4050-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16810957
> 
> AS4050-51E


French sun has killed the red markings


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

8/7/22 - Pepsi Fugo


----------



## teaumaz (Jun 30, 2017)

Promaster time.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Straight from Japan. I bought it on an auction site. This one was absolutely like new. Not a single hairline scratch on the case or the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

NY0085 (2 of 3 NY series in quiver)


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

Good watch for a rainy day.









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AP1058-11W
Lots of Mickey Fun in this one…


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## MTT60 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM6929-56L


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

EZ








CC7005-16F


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that F990!!

Enjoying my F950 today in support of @GarudaSoars CC4004-66E


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

DLC


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SailhawkSaturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Signature Moonphase Flyback Chrono AV3013-54E


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Pepsi Fugo 8/14/22


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Have been wearing this Citizen for about 5 days because of how comfortable and lightweight it is


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And this from yesterday, that I forgot to post here:


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Today is will be my Citizen dual time. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC3067-88E


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue Angels on Monday


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> View attachment 16832277
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


looks like the limited edition with sapphire? great watch....I only own the regular cheap ones in lume dial, but love them.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jhb said:


> looks like the limited edition with sapphire? great watch....I only own the regular cheap ones in lume dial, but love them.


I'm a sucker for lumed dials 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Vacation is over. Duty calls again. Let me start this Tuesday with a Citizen. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Perlon works great with the BM8081.


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

My Citizen version of the “Hulk”,
AW1598-70X


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Stuck with only 2 watches out in the wind and sea: Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

6.5" wrist. After chasing this large case with straps since the day I got it, I finally put it back on the factory bracelet and sized it for me. I am really surprised at how well it wears. It has some weight to it, but very comfortable and balanced on the wrist. Just wanted to share for those who are on the fence about getting one of the larger watches from Citizen with GPS/MB6 features. I usually prefer 34-38mm cases. I think this one is 45mm. Promaster Land CB5921-59X.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Evening swap. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

The honeymoon is strong with this one.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Although I will not go to great depths, I still wearing this capable diver today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> The honeymoon is strong with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet you are giving it a thumbs down!


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Originally bought this without the bracelet and I've struggled ever since to find a strap I like on it. This might be the one. It's a two piece 'Seasalter' from Zuludiver.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

California Dreamin’ in this BN0088-03E


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Yet you are giving it a thumbs down!


Yup - good eye, I need to correct that asap with some better pictures for sure


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> Yup - good eye, I need to correct that asap with some better pictures for sure
> View attachment 16836422
> 
> View attachment 16836423


A for effort, but don't you know that posting a watch off-wrist in WRUW is bad form


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

aafanatic said:


> California Dreamin’ in this BN0088-03E


okay I got to ask......first great pics of great citizens as usual. very artsy and colors are intense and vivid and pop hard. i dig them, bit ya got me curious as im no photo guy
..... are ya playing with colors and exposure? using some high end camera or just smartphone and doing some work on these?

last question and ill stop askin....I can see ya got tats...is your arm color tattoed to be colored besides the black, I mean?


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

This old boy today


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16837405
> 
> This old boy today


This watch was actually sold as a Sporte (precursor to Promaster) in Japan, in both stainless and titanium. Here is the stainless version with the black dial.









Your hour hand is hiding a CQ logo, is it not?










What's the date on yours? First digit of serial 4 so 1984?


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

The suns finally out after another week of stormy weather.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2973


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

CitizenPromaster said:


> This watch was actually sold as a Sporte (precursor to Promaster) in Japan, in both stainless and titanium. Here is the stainless version with the black dial.
> View attachment 16837417
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has the Promaster logo not cq logo and serial no starts 3 (3020624) not sure what it all references


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> Mine has the Promaster logo not cq logo and serial no starts 3 (3020624) not sure what it all references


Did you import it then? Do you have a photo with the logo? And what is the reference on the back? xxxx-xxxxxxx


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Did you import it then? Do you have a photo with the logo? And what is the reference on the back? xxxx-xxxxxxx


Hope this helps as I don't know much about it


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> Hope this helps as I don't know much about it
> View attachment 16837755
> View attachment 16837758


Very interesting. I can only conclude that they continued production until the early 90s, and this is from 1993. This checks out with the higher movement code too (5502). Very cool that you have it, and very cool that this watch was in production from at least 1983 to 1993!

I will post the caseback of the early CQ version when I get home.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very interesting. I can only conclude that they continued production until the early 90s, and this is from 1993. This checks out with the higher movement code too (5502). Very cool that you have it, and very cool that this watch was in production from at least 1983 to 1993!
> 
> I will post the caseback of the early CQ version when I get home.


Very interesting, thank you 
Now for something different as I'm back home from work


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@jhb Thanks 🙏 I use "camera+2" on iphone I use two filters, clarity and vivid. I share the photos on the forum but they are really for me. It’s part of how I bond with my watches As for tats, I only have black ink and a sun tan

More Sand and Sea with the Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very interesting. I can only conclude that they continued production until the early 90s, and this is from 1993. This checks out with the higher movement code too (5502). Very cool that you have it, and very cool that this watch was in production from at least 1983 to 1993!
> 
> I will post the caseback of the early CQ version when I get home.


So here is the caseback of the CQ version that I saw for sale in Germany recently. The movement is 3802.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

aafanatic said:


> @jhb Thanks 🙏 I use "camera+2" on iphone I use two filters, clarity and vivid. I share the photos on the forum but they are really for me. It’s part of how I bond with my watches As for tats, I only have black ink and a sun tan
> 
> More Sand and Sea with the Sailhawk JR4046-03E


gotcha. thanks for info...im a curious sort and once I get curious i have to know. weird flaw I have i admit......

i do love your pics with the intense colors....better than real life colors......


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still out by the water with this BN0088-03E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8020-52E


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Took the dog for a walk this morning. Walked inside and was reminded that Ole Blue is still
the lume king (BN 0151).


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

California sand and sea with my Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Fugo on Sunday!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

BN0088-03E today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Swapped the bracelet for rubber today.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

California dreamin’ with the Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

U010 based Promaster.
Digital part hides behind shutters so it's not off it literally shut off. It is in desperate need of new crystal.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Pmhill10 said:


> Swapped the bracelet for rubber today.
> View attachment 16846850


Find it interesting how the pepsi has a black day/date and the batman has white...


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Find it interesting how the pepsi has a black day/date and the batman has white...
> View attachment 16847357


Mine is the NY0088 which was circa 2019 - 42mm with mineral crystal. I think yours is the NY0111 which is a newer version. Is yours the larger version with sapphire?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Ahhh. Yep mine is NY0111


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New to me...this is a beast


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Daruba I love that H810 movement

On the edge of the Pacific with this BN0088-03E


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> New to me...this is a beast
> View attachment 16848878
> 
> View attachment 16848877


looks great on the mesh.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Agree 100%. Very pleased the previous owner set it up this way


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*CB3010-57L*


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Likewise...quite the juxtaposition between zilla and orca. Titanium for lw comfort


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB0206-86X


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kzad (Jan 27, 2020)

Work watch










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Go those blues today...in a good way.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Evening swap…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16854211
> View attachment 16854213


Wait...what?!


----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

Classic Ti Duratech that after nearly 20 years looks new. Took me a while to source this after I stupidly sold mine years ago.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATP53-2702


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*BN0211-50E*


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Just got this guy in the mail an hour ago and had to get some work in quick on a perlon strap conversion. Still some clean up to do, but this watch is fun!







Had to add to my growing citizen collection which started with the Amazon prime day sale


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Challenge Timer


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Outdoor work today - Citizen has such underrated lume.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*PMD56-2952*


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2863


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Blue “Mears” on titanium


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Evening swap…


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Terra Citizen said:


>


Where did you find a bracelet?? Looks awesome!!


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

philskywalker said:


> Where did you find a bracelet?? Looks awesome!!


I emailed Sakura and asked if they could source the titanium bracelet from the red dial variant:








Citizen Promaster Satellite Wave GPS JOUNETSU COLLECTION Limited Model CC5005-68Z | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen Promaster Satellite Wave GPS JOUNETSU COLLECTION Limited Model CC5005-68Z. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com





It was a special order which took Citizen about two weeks to deliver the bracelet after payment, and then it was shipped from Sakura. It took about a month from the first email inquiry until I received the bracelet. 

Sakura also sourced the titanium bracelet for my UK Ray Mears, that was originally on a blue strap:









I asked if they could source the titanium bracelet from this watch and they delivered:








CITIZEN PROMASTER MONTBELL BN0121-51L | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen PROMASTER MONTBELL BN0121-51L. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Black Ion Promaster Diver


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My only day-date analog…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

My Coke Zero diver.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My evening swap of today to this special edition “mysterie” watch. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

U680-S115621


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

World Time Dress Watch w/ Atomic Timekeeping


----------

